# Logic Pro - freezing multitimbral tracks



## Eric George (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi - Logic Pro disables freezing when your track is part of a multitimbral AU instance (such as Kontakt). I'm curious - for those of you that use Logic on large projects, how do you get around this limitation? Are there any clever workflow tricks to get around this?

Thanks,
EG


----------



## dgburns (Nov 26, 2014)

i don't freeze anything anymore.I keep everything live midi as long as possible.I'll print at the end only,and only if I really have to.

if I really have to print for fx or editing audio-i'll use Bounce in place,but that won't work if you are using a multi midi object cabled to your kontakt multi instrument,as I tend to do.so in that case,I'll bus the instrument output to a track and record to print the audio.Actually I use the sends for the bussing,leaving the output as it was,that way I can just turn the fx send on/off to feed the audio tracks the signal,leaving the output normal.obviously,mute off the midi tracks you don't want to print.Of course this is printing in real time,so no offline bounce benefit there.

I'll set up some audio tracks in advance in the template so they are ready to go in advance.the input and output setup as needed and away you go.that way you don't waste time making audio tracks etc etc.

As I'm discovering Cubase,it has a kick ass bounce feature that let's you do alot of the same things as bounce in place,but maybe even better imho.


----------



## FredW (Nov 26, 2014)

The most clever workaround I can think of is to stop using multitimbral instances. That solved a lot of my problems and gave me a much better workflow in Logic.


----------



## Tatu (Nov 26, 2014)

You are not talking about Logic Pro X, are you? In it freezing multitimbral instruments works just fine.


----------



## Eric George (Nov 27, 2014)

Tatu @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> You are not talking about Logic Pro X, are you? In it freezing multitimbral instruments works just fine.



Hmm - I am using Logic Pro X and if this has changed since 9, I can't figure it out. For example, in this image, Inst 1 is a single instance of Kontakt (note the little freeze button on the track) and the next two are using a multitimbral instance of Kontakt (no freeze button). My searching on the internet implied the same thing - but maybe those threads were talking about LP 9 only. How do you freeze a multitimbral track in LP X?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 27, 2014)

You should see a freeze button on each track. See pic.

But no, you cannot freeze multi-timbral tracks in Logic Pro X. You can however, bounce them in place.


----------



## Eric George (Nov 27, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> You should see a freeze button on each track. See pic.
> 
> But no, you cannot freeze multi-timbral tracks in Logic Pro X. You can however, bounce them in place.



Hi Jay - It looks like your picture is showing multi-timbral tracks the same as mine, but you do have the freeze buttons on yours. However, your comment says you can NOT freeze multi-timbral tracks, which seems to disagree with your picture. So I got confused - can you clarify what you are showing me here? Perhaps I'm creating my MT tracks wrong and that's why I don't get the freeze button.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 27, 2014)

Eric George @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Thu Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> > You should see a freeze button on each track. See pic.
> ...



It shows the freeze buttons selected but when I hit play, it doesn't in fact freeze the tracks.


----------



## Tatu (Nov 27, 2014)

I have the same view as Jay.

This is how I operate:

1. I usually only click freeze on one of the multi's track and hit play (If I choose to, I can always click and double click the others to active.. it's a bit clumsy that way).
2. Tracks are frozen and I can confirm it from the freeze file (1 file containing all of the multitimbral instruments tracks summed)

What's going on here? :D


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 27, 2014)

Tatu @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> I have the same view as Jay.
> 
> This is how I operate:
> 
> ...



But that's the point, I don't want them summed, we want discrete tracks

Anyway for me it's a totally moot point as I have not needed to freeze a track in probably 5 years.


----------



## Eric George (Nov 27, 2014)

Maybe I create my multi-timbral wrong. This is what I do:

1. Create a new software instrument track (not multi-timbral), and add a an instance of Kontakt 16 stereo out.

2. Setup Kontact with the instruments I want, each on a separate midi channel and each with a separate output

3. Go into the mixer and hit the little plus button to create a mixer aux channel for each Kontakt output.

4. For each mixer aux channel, create a track (each will automatically be on a separate midi channel).

I have my multi-timbral group. 

Is this wrong?


----------



## Tatu (Nov 27, 2014)

Not really wrong, but you're using multi-output -instruments. Logic does not support freezing them.


----------

